

Reasons Developers Hate an API - ossama
http://www.slideshare.net/jmusser/ten-reasons-developershateyourapi

======
jds375
So true. Bad API's can be a programmers greatest nightmare. On a very related
note, often installing and setting up SDK's can be a huge pain too. Facebook
has an entire longwinded guide to just install their SDK... This whole process
could be way simplified, just like in the slides. A good example of this is
installing Crashlytics[1]. They have a one click install and great
documentation.

[1] [http://try.crashlytics.com/](http://try.crashlytics.com/)

